# Stainless steel decks.........



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well you all better tighten up your belts if you want a stainless deck now. I just finished reading the AMM (American Metal Market) new flyer that I get and stainless steel is going to be taking a price hike of 36 to 42 percent effective 1 Feb 04. Thats one heck of a price increase. Its supposedly due to having to use more ore and its being blamed on the ore mines increase in wages and equipment maitenance that is driving up the price in addition to China hoarding the majority of scrap metal that is sent there by the US and Canada, so they can get a higher price for it in finished goods in return. 

Maybe a good old 10 ga carbon steel deck looks pretty good afterall!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You just need to do what they do with the big steel ships. Just use thick enough plate to compsate for the rust, wear it will get. Nice 1/8" plate maby?? 1/4"??


----------

